# MY11 R35 front splitter ground out



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone have experience grounding out the front splitter? I have MY11 and until I ground it out this week, the car was unmarked. My question is do you reckon it is worth repairing the scuff damage or leaving it as it happens so often (I haven't hard the car long enough to know how often it might happen)? 

Also, anyone know how much the front splitter costs to replace? I'd like to know just in case I ever really damage it. Cheers


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Leave it, we've all done it. Normally it just scuffs the tape off underneath. A new splitter won't be cheap and, like I say, we've all done the same thing. I've caught mine about 3 times now.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

GTRVirgin said:


> Anyone have experience grounding out the front splitter? I have MY11 and until I ground it out this week, the car was unmarked. My question is do you reckon it is worth repairing the scuff damage or leaving it as it happens so often (I haven't hard the car long enough to know how often it might happen)?
> 
> Also, anyone know how much the front splitter costs to replace? I'd like to know just in case I ever really damage it. Cheers


You can get a nice CF front lip (presume thats what you mean when you say splitter) from KnightRacer for ~£350+Vat.
Have been looking at their site for some bits and pieces myself.
Sure there wil be other options out there.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I've looked at having my splitter on my 33 done in carbon fibre, but unfortunately its one hit and then its scrap - have a look at this though, could be a good cheap option Wicked Coatings hydrographics carbon dipping, camo dipping & more


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Stock splitter is £1000 plus vat or so.

I wouldn't bother.

You can have it sprayed if you like but give it a while and see if it happens again.

If it doesn't and litchfield's new one is out by then, either buy his or buy my pristine one from me when I buy his.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Stock splitter is £1000 plus vat or so.
> 
> I wouldn't bother.
> 
> ...


It's about £600+VAT. 
I replaced mine late last year.
Then a few weeks later I scuffed a bit of the tape on the bottow off on a kerb in Tescos while getting the weekly shop. 

edit: just noticed thread is for MY11, mine is MY10.


----------



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks guys - it makes me feel better when I know I'm not the only one! I think I'll leave it for now and see how often it happens. Cheers


----------



## GTRVirgin (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I'd like to get my wing mirrors carbon dipped but I would be worried about people taking bits off my car if they don't work for a HPC!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine came new with the splitter tape scuffed. Bothered! Lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> I've looked at having my splitter on my 33 done in carbon fibre, but unfortunately its one hit and then its scrap - have a look at this though, could be a good cheap option Wicked Coatings hydrographics carbon dipping, camo dipping & more


Whatever you do, don't put tacky carbon lookalike products on a R35. Will stick out like a sore thumb.  Just wrong and tacky IMHO


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I scuffed mine yesterday, am gutted.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the clearance between the splitter and the ground? it certainly looks low..


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Hiya Tin 


15 cms


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Hiya Tin
> 
> 15 cms


Cheers Flynn, looks like the same clearance as on the old skool subaru p1 front splitter.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Its often the clear plastic that makes a scrape look worse than it is. Rip it all off and spray a small amount of WD40 on the splitter. This will hide the "look" of the scrape. The other option is to wrap the splitter and then patch the areas if you scrape it again. This I did with mine in carbon effect wrap which looked better than the plain painted look of the splitter.
Its never going to get any better with the state of our roads and all the speed humps. All you can do is manage the scrapes the best way as they are inevitible. There was a product in the states that was a flexible splitter that was able to be painted which may prove a better alternative. It is an expensive "consumable"


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tin said:


> Cheers Flynn, looks like the same clearance as on the old skool subaru p1 front splitter.


Exactly same as standard ride height on evo x


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Exactly same as standard ride height on evo x


ahha cool.. although the evo x i had was already dropped from std! 
congrats on the gtr! very very very tempted to get one asap!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tin said:


> ahha cool.. although the evo x i had was already dropped from std!
> congrats on the gtr! very very very tempted to get one asap!


Do it mate. You will not regret it. My only regret is, I dont know where to go from here???? Cant think of any other car to beat it for the cash.


----------



## Comeal (Sep 8, 2018)

Ive scraped mine too many times now on my low drive... hopefully once its been levelled out properly i can fit my new splitter. Just bought a second hand one as someone had bought a new carbon to replace theirs.


----------



## layzharry90 (Dec 7, 2021)

I'd like to get my wing mirrors carbon dipped but I would be worried about people taking bits off my car if they don't work for a HPC!

video streaming


----------

